
Reversing aging in mice using young blood plasma - sindriava
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.07.082917v1?
======
sindriava
Excellent twitter breakdown from David Sinclair, PhD:
[https://twitter.com/davidasinclair/status/125991292869585715...](https://twitter.com/davidasinclair/status/1259912928695857152)

Some key points:

\- _The result is so literally incredible that even the first author, Prof.
Steve Horvath, didn 't believe it at first. I suggested he check if the rats
were mixed up, but he assured me he checked their genomes. The rats weren't
mixed up and the data is the data._

\- _Accumulation of fat in old tissues was greatly reduced. All health-related
blood biomarkers they assessed (lipids, liver function, blood cells) "were
altered towards the values of young rats, without exception."_

\- _Level of oxidative stress, and (wait for it) senescent cells were reduced
"by a very considerable degree". Presumably, the immune system cleared the
senescent cells. This is what the field is looking for._

